

Yardsale App Lets You Sell Your Stuff and Meet Your Neighbors Too - ed
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/06/yardsale-app/

======
timjahn
"The app is set up so you can easily cross-post your item on Craigslist, too."

I find that statement extremely interesting. The problem with apps like this
is they're only as good the volume of people that use them. YardSale sounds to
me like a more beautiful, mobile centered Craigslist. But YardSale is only as
good as the number of people who have it installed an use it.

I'm in the process of moving and we're getting rid of a bunch of random
furniture. Where did we post it?

Craigslist of course. Because when you need to find something, you go to
Craigslist.

I don't envy YardSale. Craigslist has a not-so-pretty interface and it's not
exactly the most intuitive.

But when it comes to selling/buying things, Craigslist simply works. Really
well.

~~~
marknutter
Except that Craiglist doesn't "simply work" for a large part of the population
out there. The process of getting a photo from the average person's camera to
Craiglist may seem trivial to us techies but it's a huge barrier for a lot of
people. In fact, I would argue that Craiglist is missing out on a huge market
because they haven't taken the simple step of coming out with a basic iphone
app that makes the process of posting easier. Until they do, there is market
opportunity here.

------
egallardo
There are several apps like this, EggDrop being one of them, but Yardsale
seems to have the edge in UI at least..

------
UTHorsey
Very cool. It reminds me a bit of 'Near' for the PS Vita. Get out and
socialize people!

